# Puts everything in his mouth



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have one problem I want to resolve with Jonah. He wants to put anything from the floor or at head level into his mouth and if he thinks it is a real treasure I can't get it out. So, I have to "one up" the treasure (canned cat food) put it in his bowl and hope he drops the "treasure" in his mouth and goes to his bowl to eat the bit of cat food. I can then quickly run over and get the thing he dropped out of his mouth But that is simply rewarding him for putting everything in his mouth. It is so bad that we have put a baby gate up so Jonah can't go to the back of the house. We are tired of walking over the baby gate and I would actually like for him to be with me anywhere I go in the house. Do you know of any training sessions that would help me solve this problem?
The front of the house is kept for the most part picked up but sometimes mistakes are made and Jonah is tuned into anything available for the taking. We've exchanged 2 cable remotes and he ate one of my paychecks and swallowed 2 kitty toys which he threw up 2 weeks later and numerous newspaper has been shredded. Any advice?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sure there are more out there that can help you but I'll tell you what I do with Gunner. It's similar to what you do with the cat food. IF he has something in his mouth that I don't want him to have I get a special treat and tell him, "trade you". I offer the treat and 99% of the time he drops whatever he has in his mouth. 

The best thing you can do is make sure that the remotes and newspapers are not where he can get to them. Cat toys too.

You never mentioned Jonah's age. If he is a puppy then puppy proofing the house is what is needed. A older, more mature pup will out grow some of these things. Good luck!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I did similar to Cathy and taught the "Leave It" command. When my boys were young I had treats in my pockets at all times.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Second the "leave it" command. It works wonders in all sorts of situations, including ever-so-enticing but utterly revolting things found on the sidewalk. I use it all the time!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah is 2 years old and is doing great with competition obedience training but house manners is a totally different training I'm finding out. He is good about not grabbing something if you are practically on top of him saying, "leave it". The area of the house he is allowed freedom is dog proofed but just tonight he grabbed a napkin that had been stuffed behind my back (so he wouldn't grab it) and tore it to shreds. This is his biggest fault and it has banned him from part of the house. If I can get him past this bad behavior he will be just about perfect....other than being head strong,ha!


----------



## Colorwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

my command for it is "drop it" though it has to be stern for it to work


----------

